# ADVICE can ya make money doin drive by inspections ??



## RiedlingConstruction (Feb 1, 2014)

i been doing preservation work for 5 yrs i have learned alot the hard way and learn something new every week my question is can ya make money doin drive by inspections that require 5 pics in a condensed area ?any pointers old school peeps ?:whistling2:


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

My short answer is no. 
You probably need to kick out a few more details. Are you referring to the $3 $5 $7 inspections that the nationals are billing $35 and up for? By condensed I suspect you mean tight urban areas. I'm not aware of many companies that will allow a sub to cherry pick where they will and won't work.


----------



## RiedlingConstruction (Feb 1, 2014)

*well*

im referring to 10 - 15 dollor drve bys in metro city like louisville ky and do it by county requireing 5 pic and a door posting


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

The majority don't make money at it. Some think they do but they are just wearing out their assets and stay afloat. I have had guys working for me that went out on their own doing inspections for Safeguard and others and thought they were making money because they were so busy. Yeah, they were so busy they didn't have time to see they were slowing going broke.
Problem with subbing inspections from out of state companies is for one, they don't know the area like you do. Two, they don't have to promise you anything like volume or frequency or locations.
It isn't unusual to get inspections at both ends of a county due the same day, with no other properties nearby to cover costs. See, right out of the bat I am talking about covering costs. That should be the first red flag.
5 pics minimum is what, frt and sides of house, address, street view? Did they mention who pays for follow ups? How about favors? $15 to drive to Radcliff, then Shelbyville, and up to Millersburg, Indiana as an emergency if they promise you more work next month?

We have two out of state companies that send inspections to us. We cherry pick them if they are close to a job site or include extras. Every so often we have investors that will send a list. The remainder of our inspections are done for local realtors, banks, insurance companies.
I would say if you have the ability to control the location, schedule and pricing, ok. But the only way you can do that is if you are working for clients in and around Louisville.


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

RiedlingConstruction said:


> im referring to 10 - 15 dollor drve bys in metro city like louisville ky and do it by county requireing 5 pic and a door posting


\\\

10 to 15 flat, depending on volume, yeah you could make that profitable. If you're doing 500 or more a month, covering one to two adjacent counties, with major cities being the bulk, yeah, I'd do that. Street sign, address, front of house, and two sides? Those two side pics could be difficult in some situations.


----------



## Trey9007 (Nov 20, 2013)

At those rates, I think youll do great. Its pretty stress free work. In my experience chargebacks are EXTREMELY rare, expenses are really low, and it takes very little investment to get started. I do it part time, and its been working out GREAT for me. Your biggest expense is gas. As long you have a vehicle that gives you good gas mileage, your golden. If you try doing this work in the same vehicle you used doing PP work, it probably wont work out too good. Maintenance, IMO, is not that big of an expense as long as you are doing tight routes. Many people drive 30-60 miles or even more to and from work everyday. If you're getting tight routes it's possible you will only be putting the same amount of miles, maybe less, on your vehicle that folks with office jobs do.

Many on this board seem to think the Nats are getting paid $35 or more for these inspections. IMO, they are wrong.

This topic came up a while back. I did some research and posted the fee sheet BoA gives to their mortgage customers. That Fee sheet stated that BoA charges the customer (mortgagor) $10-$20 (IIRC) for occupnacy inspection. 
https://services.secure.bankofamerica.com/home-loans/pop-up/default-fees.go

From what I can tell, I think some on here confuse these simple inspections with some of the more in depth inspections that the banks are indeed paying $35 and more to have completed. Otherwise, I dont understand why people feel you cant make money on these. But to each his own, I guess. Im sure many may understand why I think the money is good.

Drive by inspection work isnt the greatest of money. But when comparing inspections to PP work that come from the Nats, I think inspections are a FAR better oppurtunity. But I think PP work originated outside of the Nats' order mill is the even better oppurtunity.

Good Luck!


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Trey9007 said:


> At those rates, I think youll do great. Its pretty stress free work. In my experience chargebacks are EXTREMELY rare, expenses are really low, and it takes very little investment to get started. I do it part time, and its been working out GREAT for me. Your biggest expense is gas. As long you have a vehicle that gives you good gas mileage, your golden. If you try doing this work in the same vehicle you used doing PP work, it probably wont work out too good. Maintenance, IMO, is not that big of an expense as long as you are doing tight routes. Many people drive 30-60 miles or even more to and from work everyday. If you're getting tight routes it's possible you will only be putting the same amount of miles, maybe less, on your vehicle that folks with office jobs do.
> 
> Many on this board seem to think the Nats are getting paid $35 or more for these inspections. IMO, they are wrong.
> 
> ...


I did 2 inspections recently for a NATIONAL that needed a favor I got $35.00 each for 2 pics at each property. 

Why would you work for 10-15 per inspection? What is your daily earning potential?


----------



## Trey9007 (Nov 20, 2013)

$35 and up inspections come my way often. But its not the norm. IME, they pay those rates when the banks are breathing down their necks and they'd rather lose money on the job instead of losing their entire contract.

OP just to give you an idea. I work 2 days a week. I gross 1200-1600 a month. In those 2 days I work on average 7-9 hours total. I spend on average maybe $50 bucks a week total in gas. If this wasnt a business that was so wishy washy, I'd quit my real job and do this full time..lol..

$10-$15 inspections in an urban, or even semi urban, area is EAASSY money. Very little driving, as most orders are usually lumped together. Doing 6-8 inspection an hour is very possible in the city. But even a conservative 6 an hour is good money at those rates, IMO. Especially if you're using a mobile app and inputting as you go.

I would show a huge profit at the rates the OP is posting. I could easily maintain an average of $70 - $80/hr, and by being in a large metro area, gas costs and mileage would be minimal. No more, and probably less, than Mr Smith that drives from the burbs to his downtown office and back home everyday.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Trey, there is a whole other world out there just waiting.
$35 is our normal starting rate. Those are simple passing by on the way to a job site types. I'm not boasting or blowing smoke. And to be clear, there simply are no inspections that types like Safeguard are billing the client $10 for. When they were paying out $125 for a 5 page HPIR, do you know what they were billing? 
The situation you have sounds like it works for you, but you are an exception and good for you. Just don't write a book or sell the seminar and tapes at the holiday inn because they will all come back for your head.
I know from the inside out how the system works, and it is just like Vegas money; it is meant to stay in Vegas.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Trey9007 said:


> $35 and up inspections come my way often. But its not the norm. IME, they pay those rates when the banks are breathing down their necks and they'd rather lose money on the job instead of losing their entire contract.


Twice a month we have several lenders that send us a packet of inspections. If client A sends over a batch on the 10th, we have until the end of the month. Some of the banks have their own short forms to fill out and pdf back with a couple pics. Others we just update via email.
We route these according to our job sites so nothing is out of the way.
These aren't all loans about to go sideways; many or refies, bids (yep), mortgages being sold, etc.

I'm talking apples and oranges I suppose because we have no middle man and no bs Inspi3 or follow ups. If a lender is willing to pay me $75 to walk thru a vacant house and document the condition, what do you think they would be paying a national?


----------



## Trey9007 (Nov 20, 2013)

Maybe you guys do have more insight on this than I. Can you please explain how an occupancy inspector can charge $35 as their regular rate, for an inspection the banks on average charge no more than $30 for. The higher end rates are seen in the rural areas and the lower end rates in the urban areas.

I showed you what BoA is charging customers.

Citi https://www.citimortgage.com/Mortgage/pdf/CMI-Dflt-Fee_flyer.pdf 
Wells https://www.wellsfargo.com/mortgage/manage-account/fees/

Im thinking I could really learn something from you guys tonight. Please explain how you can charge more than the banks are charging the mortgagors.


----------



## Trey9007 (Nov 20, 2013)

GTX63 said:


> Trey, there is a whole other world out there just waiting.
> $35 is our normal starting rate. Those are simple passing by on the way to a job site types. I'm not boasting or blowing smoke. And to be clear, there simply are no inspections that types like Safeguard are billing the client $10 for. When they were paying out $125 for a 5 page HPIR, do you know what they were billing?
> The situation you have sounds like it works for you, but you are an exception and good for you. Just don't write a book or sell the seminar and tapes at the holiday inn because they will all come back for your head.
> I know from the inside out how the system works, and it is just like Vegas money; it is meant to stay in Vegas.



I have only said inspections were a better opportunity than PP work from the Nats. I think you may be reading too much into what Im saying. Its not rocket science or anything special. Get a good rate, a decent volume, and a condensed area and you will make decent money doing inspection. Money that, IMO, can't be made doing PP work for the Nats.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Trey9007 said:


> Maybe you guys do have more insight on this than I. Can you please explain how an occupancy inspector can charge $35 as their regular rate, for an inspection the banks on average charge no more than $30 for. The higher end rates are seen in the rural areas and the lower end rates in the urban areas.
> 
> I showed you what BoA is charging customers.
> 
> ...


I don't do many because I don't have enough time in my day to drive around for $35.00. I would not consider $1,600 a week much to get excited over and I would have to move to the hood if I made only $1,600.00 a month. 

You surely have another job or something on the side? So maybe if a guy is looking for easy beer money inspections are ok? Maybe? I don't see it but my area is rural and there are no condensed areas. Even the 2 $35.00 inspections I did I had to fill out a form on each upload it and invoice it so I had roughly 45 mins in doing the inspections and another 30 mins in the paperwork. So for almost 2 hrs worth of work I didn't make crap. I could have been out making real money doing other work.:thumbup:


----------



## Trey9007 (Nov 20, 2013)

Craigslist Hack said:


> I don't do many because I don't have enough time in my day to drive around for $35.00. I would not consider $1,600 a week much to get excited over and I would have to move to the hood if I made only $1,600.00 a month.
> 
> You surely have another job or something on the side? So maybe if a guy is looking for easy beer money inspections are ok? Maybe? I don't see it but my area is rural and there are no condensed areas. Even the 2 $35.00 inspections I did I had to fill out a form on each upload it and invoice it so I had roughly 45 mins in doing the inspections and another 30 mins in the paperwork. So for almost 2 hrs worth of work I didn't make crap. I could have been out making real money doing other work.:thumbup:


As I stated before, I only said that inspections are a better opportunity than PP work from the Nats.

Yes I have another Job. My PP work pays for my xtras. Boat slip, boat maintenance, vacations, etc... and allows me to contribute more to my retirement account. Im also in Mississippi so 1600 extra month goes pretty far. 

Your area sounds like an area where inspections wouldnt work too well. I know you said 1600/wk is nothing to be excited about. Fine. But how about the guys that work for you. Most PP guys that are BOTG would strongly consider an opportunity to make $1600 a week without breaking a sweat.

You said it took 30 mins of computer time. What kind of occupancy inspections take that long to input? Was this a simple occupancy check. Computer /mobile app time for two jobs is MUCH shorter for the kind of inspections I and, I think, the OP are referring to.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Trey9007 said:


> As I stated before, I only said that inspections are a better opportunity than PP work from the Nats.
> 
> Yes I have another Job. My PP work pays for my xtras. Boat slip, boat maintenance, vacations, etc... and allows me to contribute more to my retirement account. Im also in Mississippi so 1600 extra month goes pretty far.
> 
> ...


For the ones I did I had to print out the form, fill it out, scan it back in, fill out the invoice, upload both to the client through their dashboard. By the time you do all of that you have easily burned 30mins sometimes more. I love it when my computer and my printer decide not to speak to each other.

Most of my guys would never dream of doing this. They get grumpy when orders pay less than $1,000.00. They don't want to leave the house.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Trey9007 said:


> As I stated before, I only said that inspections are a better opportunity than PP work from the Nats. . .


Now that I know you are only working part time at it and only for extra money, I see where you are coming from. In my experience, inspection work is only good for part time income. If you need to rely on it to make a living, it's typically not going to be worth the effort, especially for the more rural terratories. My national P&P contracts on the other hand, can and do provide a living for mine and a couple of other families for going onto 7 years now. I do complete P&P work for other than nat'l clients as well, but the majority of my work comes from nat'l service companies.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Trey9007 said:


> I have only said inspections were a better opportunity than PP work from the Nats. I think you may be reading too much into what Im saying. Its not rocket science or anything special. Get a good rate, a decent volume, and a condensed area and you will make decent money doing inspection. Money that, IMO, can't be made doing PP work for the Nats.


I think you are correct that I am trying a little too hard to press a point. No offense intended. The fact remains that you are a minority as a successful sub doing inspections for nationals. I'm glad for you that you can make it work; the majority can't but are told they can. I've been in on the conference calls, I've seen the paperwork, I know the processes and exactly what is involved. The Wells Fargo and Citibank docs you uploaded are informational sheets that are for general purposes only. Note even on these sheets that there are billings for photos and legal work, meaning costs are always blended in. 

Here is my point, which again, is not to slight you. 

Good a good rate-
How is that possible when so many yahoos will answer CL ads for bottom dollar? It removes the honest and qualified subs from the vendor pool?

Get a decent volume-
You have little leverage when you are competing against so many.

Get a condensed area-
See answer #2.

Local clients do not screen based on cost first. They screen based on qualifications.


----------



## Trey9007 (Nov 20, 2013)

PropPresPro said:


> Now that I know you are only working part time at it and only for extra money, I see where you are coming from. In my experience, inspection work is only good for part time income. If you need to rely on it to make a living, it's typically not going to be worth the effort, especially for the more rural terratories. My national P&P contracts on the other hand, can and do provide a living for mine and a couple of other families for going onto 7 years now. I do complete P&P work for other than nat'l clients as well, but the majority of my work comes from nat'l service companies.


You and Hack have taught me something. I didnt think there were PP BOTG guys who work 5-6 hours a day and make well over $1600/wk doing PP work that come from the Nats, with someone in the middle. Since thats the case, I guess I stand corrected about what I said.

Inspection pay, IMO, shouldnt be anywhere close to PP pay. But it is. PP work takes much more skill and labor than inspection work, and from what I can tell theres a lot of red tape in submitting bids and things of that nature. Because the difference in pay seems to be so little, I would still choose inspection work vs PP work from Nats. 

Now dont get me wrong, Im not a inspectors are better than Preservation kind of guy. Personally, if I had 5yrs PP skills & experience, I would do a combination of all. Work the inspections, be picky and only take Nat PP work thats worth taking, and also branch out and start getting PP and home construction work from local sources. IMO, diversification is key in any business, but especially this one. If I were in a situation where I had to be a FT contractor in the PP/Inspection business, this is the route I would take.


----------



## Trey9007 (Nov 20, 2013)

> I think you are correct that I am trying a little too hard to press a point. No offense intended. The fact remains that you are a minority as a successful sub doing inspections for nationals. I'm glad for you that you can make it work; the majority can't but are told they can. I've been in on the conference calls, I've seen the paperwork, I know the processes and exactly what is involved. The Wells Fargo and Citibank docs you uploaded are informational sheets that are for general purposes only. Note even on these sheets that there are billings for photos and legal work, meaning costs are always blended in.


IMO, the docs are correct. I think what may be happening here is that what you have seen in the past may have been from the days when banks were allowed to make a profit off default fees. Dont remember the exact law it is, but after the housing crash it became illegal for banks to make profits off default fees, inspections fees included..Keep in mind, most occuancy inspections come before the foreclosure process begins. There are no legal fees. In my sate and probably others, once you're 30 days behind, the bank orders inspections until you become current or foreclose. We are even told to inform the mortgagor, if contact is made, that the inspection is per the terms of their mortgage agreement. Courts are not involved at this point, thus no legal fees.



> Here is my point, which again, is not to slight you.
> 
> Good a good rate-
> How is that possible when so many yahoos will answer CL ads for bottom dollar? It removes the honest and qualified subs from the vendor pool?
> ...


1. Obviously the term good rate is relative. So Id rather use the term a rate that works for you. I get my rates simply by touting my experience, my equipment and negotiating. Ill answer just about any ad. But I answer them with the intent on negotiating the rate I want, and not so much the rate advertised. Believe it or not, there are still companies that want quality and are willing to pay for it. They just have to be swayed. So my advice would be to answer all ads. But use this as a time to sell yourself, and not to sell yourself out of time and money.

2. My volume is best achieved by not working with solely with one vendor, and always keeping finding new clients as main priority. Dont wait until the bad/slow times to look for new work. When times are good, keep in mind that things can go cold quick and keep answering those ads.

3. Condensed area is gained partly by achieving #2. When you keep many clients you can get a small piece of everyones work in the area(s) you want to cover. Be realistic with yourself on what you can cover and still make money. Also, and probably the most important, dont get into the habit of 'date hugging'. Many inspectors make the mistake of putting themselves in a situation where the due dates, and not the geographical locations, determine their route. Stay on top of your workload. This way your route can stay condensed, as it is determined by location and not by due dates, because the two often dont line up, and can kill your profits. Staying on top of your load makes you more efficient. The more efficient you are, the quicker you have room for more work and more coverage. The more work, the more money. Use this simple equation and you will be golden.

All of this happens over a period time. I started out and saw I wasnt making what I wanted. I adjusted my prices and found my sweet spot. I now know what minimums need to be negotiated to make it work for me, and thats how I approach negotiations with new clients.

You're going to get many 'No Thanks' when you state your price and terms. But IME, a relatively high percentage of those No Thanks will be calling you back.


----------



## RiedlingConstruction (Feb 1, 2014)

*Thanks everyone*

with all input considered i appericate all the comment i know you guys all have diffrent openions but sometime all ya need is a lil advice its greatly apperciated :thumbup:


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Trey9007 said:


> You and Hack have taught me something. I didnt think there were PP BOTG guys who work 5-6 hours a day and make well over $1600/wk doing PP work that come from the Nats, with someone in the middle. Since thats the case, I guess I stand corrected about what I said.
> 
> Inspection pay, IMO, shouldnt be anywhere close to PP pay. But it is. PP work takes much more skill and labor than inspection work, and from what I can tell theres a lot of red tape in submitting bids and things of that nature. Because the difference in pay seems to be so little, I would still choose inspection work vs PP work from Nats.
> 
> Now dont get me wrong, Im not a inspectors are better than Preservation kind of guy. Personally, if I had 5yrs PP skills & experience, I would do a combination of all. Work the inspections, be picky and only take Nat PP work thats worth taking, and also branch out and start getting PP and home construction work from local sources. IMO, diversification is key in any business, but especially this one. If I were in a situation where I had to be a FT contractor in the PP/Inspection business, this is the route I would take.


I spoke to a contractor today who works for the same Nats I do and pays the exact same way I do and his top contractor made $150,000 last year. My top guy made $92,000 but that had some realtor work included. I had another guy who was tracking out to make around 150 but he decided to beat up his old lady and we parted ways.

None of the guys making real money are doing inspections, sales cleans, changing light bulbs, or installing missing outlet covers. The guys that provide those services and make good money hire cheap day labor to perform those tasks.

We almost never bid a handrails, we don't bid missing outlet covers, we cap wires while we are there, we streamline it as much as possible. I hate grass cuts honestly they keep us from making the real money. This is a business and I don't get out of bed in the morning to screw with $30.00 orders. The last lap dance I bought cost $30.00 I think if I wanted to make my money $30.00 at a time I would be better off buying a club and watching some young single moms work their way through college. It would be far more rewarding and there are fringe benefits.


----------



## JoeInPI (Dec 18, 2014)

Craigslist Hack said:


> The last lap dance I bought cost $30.00 I think if I wanted to make my money $30.00 at a time I would be better off buying a club and watching some young single moms work their way through college. It would be far more rewarding and there are fringe benefits.


 Wait- is this an option?!? :thumbsup:


----------



## Brazen Hussy (Jan 18, 2015)

*Drive bys?*

I started out with the inspection co lenders, but they are even LOWERING their rates! Have just about cut them all from my list and have been getting good insurance business. More work, but it's just time. and travel that you add to your quote and they don't complain too much about. 

I will do drivebys if there are several in the same area or they step up to what you ask. You ARE an independent contractor after all. We all need to keep reminding ourselves that:thumbsup: we can call the shots if we stick together.


----------

